# 12" Crossfire BMf series



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone ever use these? Give me input on these


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

bad mutha fuckas


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

when did these come out?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I am getting a box built right now for 2 bmf 12, cant wait till its done. I have heard them before and they are nice.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

i got the the ones in the pic w/the box for $90. im hooking them up to a audiobaun 1300 watt. well see how the sound


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 30 2008, 08:14 PM~10292810
> *i got the the ones in the pic w/the box for $90.  im hooking them up to a audiobaun 1300 watt. well see how the sound
> *


Good deal, should get a better amp though


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10293080
> *Good deal, should get a better amp though
> *


x 2

that's a nice come up bro... $90 for the two subs (good, like new condition?) and the box...

looks like its sealed; down the road, when you feel its time to upgrade your woofers, make sure you upgrade your enclosure first (vented) and then see where if you still want to get new woofers


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

what type of amp should i get ? ,i put it in my caprice and it dont bump hard ,should i ad a eq? port my rear deck? remove all the carpet backing on my back seat?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10310524
> *what type of amp should i get ? ,i put it in my caprice and it dont bump hard ,should i ad a eq? port my rear deck? remove all the carpet backing on my back seat?
> *


what ohm subs and whats your budget


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10310524
> *what type of amp should i get ? ,i put it in my caprice and it dont bump hard ,should i ad a eq? port my rear deck? remove all the carpet backing on my back seat?
> *


what ohm subs and whats your budget


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

the speakers are 4 ohm ,the guy said 1 ohm stable? who knows, as far as amp price i'll spend like $200 on a amp


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 2 2008, 06:43 AM~10314264
> *the speakers are 4 ohm ,the guy said 1 ohm stable? who knows, as far as amp price i'll spend like $200 on a amp
> *


if its single 4, then your going to be looking for something that will put out what you need at the 2ohm load... IF your in luck, you have DUAL 4 ohm subs, that way you can wire down to a 1ohm load... power is cheaper the lower the ohm load (generally speaking atleast)


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

best amp to run them is crossfire 1000d amps these are awsome subs thats for sure hands down.........you couldnt have stole them for any less.........if you want to get rid of them let me know


----------

